# Who's gonna be the first?



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

To bag their car with raceland coilovers?
Will it be a MKV guy who gets them for $284.99 Shipped?
http://www.racelandus.com/Item...20Mk5
Will it be a MKIV guy who gets them for $299.95 shipped
http://www.racelandus.com/Item...20Mk4

OR
is it gonna be an owner of the almighty MK1 who snags a set for $299.99 shipped?
http://www.racelandus.com/Item...20Mk1
They look to be of good quality...come with a 2 year warranty
Sounds like they are valved for a pretty stiff ride... Might make a good handling air setup.... Not to mention how inexpensive they are








Can you say CHEAP air setup?


























Discuss!

Brandon


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

Not I, but intrested to see if these work out well, thats a VERY cheap alternative to bagyards


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

If someone wants to provide me with the rest of needed parts for air (on the cheap/free), then I will buy the coilovers and try them..?










_Modified by Jester2893 at 7:32 PM 6-19-2009_


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

*Re: (MidwestDubMafia)*

I think I might be picking up a set of these for my mk5 and my mk3


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

I was thinking the same thing.
The Mk3 coils are sold out.. he told me more will be in stock in 4 weeks.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Who's gonna be the first? (diive4sho)*

brandon are you selling those? 
if so could i get a strut body measurement, just the body length without shaft.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Who's gonna be the first? (Rat4Life)*

People are going nuts in the mk4 forum for these. Ive heard nothing but good things for them. I emailed them just for the hell of it the see if they would sell just the front struts with collars. They said no, but think how cheap that would be to do a budget bag build.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

planning on doing this in a few weeks, ill let you guys know.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

hmm


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

are the rears height adjustable on the mk4 and mk5 setups?
This is a pretty crazy deal for coilovers especially since i paid top dollar for my KW v2's


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Who's gonna be the first? (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_brandon are you selling those? 
if so could i get a strut body measurement, just the body length without shaft.


No we're not selling them.... Just wanted to tell everyone thats doin a budget build and thinking of buying vmax or JOM that there is an even cheaper option
I'm sure if you shoot them an email they will send you the measurement... they seem like they are good with getting back to people.


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

probably gunna be me lol.... mk2 http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4420888


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Anyone plan on doing it on an MK4 before me? I bit the bullet and ordered the coilovers in hopes of eventually doing an air build. (Not sure ETA of me starting that, because I can't decided if I want to rock steelies and air or buy new wheels first?)
I would like to see how an air build on these racelands turn out though?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I can tell fomr that picture that mk5's got screwed w/ less threads on them due to their stupid sway bar link.


----------



## SilverPhantom (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

im going to be doing my set up on JOM here in a few weeks. but my buddy just ordered these for his mk4 and if they ride ****ty of how low he wants to go im gonna trade him my JOM's and use the Racelands for my bag build since my car doesn't get driven anymore. So ill let you guys know whats up when i start this.


----------



## Fonsworth (Jun 9, 2009)

any updates to anyone gone through witht the set up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jester2893* »_Anyone plan on doing it on an MK4 before me? I bit the bullet and ordered the coilovers in hopes of eventually doing an air build. (Not sure ETA of me starting that, because I can't decided if I want to rock steelies and air or buy new wheels first?)
I would like to see how an air build on these racelands turn out though?


did a full setup on a customers car this past weekend. they def. go low enough. a little bouncy, but its to be expected. i will check back with him in a week and let all you know


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i have racelands on my rabbit.. bagging them this weekend on an AAC setup


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
did a full setup on a customers car this past weekend. they def. go low enough. a little bouncy, but its to be expected. i will check back with him in a week and let all you know

you bagged tristans car? he told me he did it in his garage....


----------



## Rodrigo18 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*

wow, that's about as much as a cup kit.!!!! hahaha...


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rodrigo18)*

The price keeps creeping up!


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

except for mkv.. it went DOWN from 285 to 278...


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: (gtigotbigturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtigotbigturbo* »_probably gunna be me lol.... mk2 http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4420888

I'm pretty sure I was first... did it not to long after this post... ya its bouncy lol


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
you bagged tristans car? he told me he did it in his garage.... 


who's tristan?


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_
who's tristan?









yer busted. 
my cars still lower with springs over the same coilovers


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
did a full setup on a customers car this past weekend. they def. go low enough. a little bouncy, but its to be expected. i will check back with him in a week and let all you know


How low is "low enough" haha. Do they compare to the other coilovers people are using to get low


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

whats peoples views on these to run, not for air
do they go low? whats a comprable coilover in terms of height, and height only. ?


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

theres a handful of reviews to be found..


----------



## vr6t3t4 (May 1, 2005)

i didnt tell you i did it in my garadge. u just assumed.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
yer busted. 
my cars still lower with springs over the same coilovers










thats because he doesnt have the right wheel/tire setup yet. hes still on the 15" avus wheels with ballon tires. still has 20+ threads up front. which means when he gets the clearance = you lose


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_
thats because he doesnt have the right wheel/tire setup yet. hes still on the 15" avus wheels with ballon tires. still has 20+ threads up front. which means when he gets the clearance = you lose









i have the same wheel/ tire setup! ive just been driving around on my axle for a couple weeks...
realistically only his passenger side is higher. 


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6t3t4* »_i didnt tell you i did it in my garadge. u just assumed. 

it makes me uncomfortable when you reply to me on the internets.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*








^^
need to get you guys down here for a notch sometime soon.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_







^^
need to get you guys down here for a notch sometime soon. 

SERIOUSLY. 
whats the going rate for four notches?


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

free replacement if installed by a mechanic for a warranty... wow.. that would be interesting to try and claim on...


----------



## Fonsworth (Jun 9, 2009)

i wana see some pics of the car


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*


























_Modified by xZANEx at 11:30 PM 8-8-2009_


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*









rides so great. needs a notch.. but itll be done before i finish my wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
funny thing is... its still drivable at this height.. although it just rubs on the spinning pass side axle. 


_Modified by xZANEx at 11:32 PM 8-8-2009_


----------

